# Not so much.



## AliMacdonald (Jun 23, 2016)

I have been diabetic 22 years, been the same weight of around 7 stone for 11 of them years. I was wondering, would that be my diabetes, i tried the dietry idea. I tend to loose the weight, i go all out and eat eat and cant put any weight on at all. So is this body problems or the Diabetes itself.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2016)

AliMacdonald said:


> I have been diabetic 22 years, been the same weight of around 7 stone for 11 of them years. I was wondering, would that be my diabetes, i tried the dietry idea. I tend to loose the weight, i go all out and eat eat and cant put any weight on at all. So is this body problems or the Diabetes itself.


Hi Ali, welcome to the forum  How has your blood sugar control been over the years? I have encountered quite a few people with Type 1 who find it difficult to gain weight, in some cases because their levels tend to run on the high side. However, I am personally someone who hardly ever put on weight, especially when I was younger - my BMI was around 18 when I was in my 20s and early 30s, it was only when I turned 40 that I started to put any sort of weight on. I lost weight when I was undiagnosed for 18 months, most likely due to higher than normal levels, and once diagnosed it took quite some time to regain the weight. I think some people are just naturally slim, just as some are naturally heavier.

What insulin regime are you on, and what is a typical day's food for you?


----------



## AliMacdonald (Jun 24, 2016)

At the moment im on Humalin M3, eating wise. I eat breakfast, lunch and dinner. (Larger portions more than smaller) and lots of snacks. No matter how much i eat i dont get success. I tie it to roughly when i was and before i was diagnosed with Bi Polar (odd  combo but yeah) i went on days where i would not care what or when i eat. It caused Retinopathy (sp?) Now more often i eat red meats and alot of it as for gaining weight. On my sugars now i train Muay Thai. That reduces both my sugars and bipolad episodes.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2016)

... and your BG readings and HbA1c?


----------



## AliMacdonald (Jun 24, 2016)

They was quite high, untill the start of last year i started to care and control it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2016)

AliMacdonald said:


> I have been diabetic 22 years, been the same weight of around 7 stone for 11 of them years. I was wondering, would that be my diabetes, i tried the dietry idea. I tend to loose the weight, i go all out and eat eat and cant put any weight on at all. So is this body problems or the Diabetes itself.


Hi Ali.  I have been T1 for 50yrs now & never been overweight in my life.  I used to race single handed catamarans all around the country. The min weight to race these was 10 st 10 lbs.  I used to have to carry bricks on my boat to compete.  Still won .  Not working as hard now & just touching 11st. T1 is very different to T2.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm fairly shocked that as a T1 you are on M3 - it's a very old fashioned and restrictive insulin - you have to eat when the insulin wants you to eat and only the amount it needs you to consume - total inflexible.

Do you think you might be able to do better if your could vary your doses according to what YOU want to do, Ali?


----------



## AliMacdonald (Jun 24, 2016)

Before the Humalin i was on Mixtard, then they tried to make me use Insulin as when i ate. I personaly think as my normal sugars are between 9 - 13. My doctor has no clue but i have had Humalin for about five years, i slowly have increase in my sugars as my body is so used to it. I take 64 units daily.


----------

